# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Cleansing Cells

## RewardingLabor

In this thread we discuss "exocytosis." Let's say you've got some extra garbage in your cells. Maybe you injected a bunch of synth. Maybe you injected some expired peptides and they are making you feel bad. So mixed in with all the normal organelles and stuff is just a pile of garbage and you want it gone. 

What can you take that is going to make your cells expel everything that isn't essential so it can go into urine and out the front door?
Something that acts locally and something that acts on a systemic level would be appreciated. By "exocytosis" I don't want to limit just to the controlled process of a vesicle although it is certainly included it can also mean to just "dump."

Diuretics and laxatives can push stuff out of the body but it has to be in the waste stream first. How to make that happen? Please don't suggest 3874-mariFI-8983 or some other experimental ultra elite stuff if possible keep it to things that normal people can do and speak plainly without an elaborate code if you can. An ideal answer would be something like an otc weight loss pill or a particular brand of cabbage or some salt.

----------

